# Bootsmotor Bauen



## Heringskiller89 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo leute Brauch mal eure Hilfe!!!

Ich hab keine kohle für nen E-Motor, deshalb will ich mir einen aus nen aukuschrauber Bauen Brauch nurnoch nen Propeller!

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ein alter Ventilator dafür geht oder wo man sehr günstig einen Propeller Herbekommt?

Hab mir Das so gedacht den Akkuschrauber so lassen wie er ist nur nen langen stab mit nen Propeller dran sollte Tehoretisch klappen.

Danke mfg Peter


----------



## ulf (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Hallo

Propeller bekommt man relativ günstig über ebay. Da werden die Propeller für die gänigen E-Motoren als Nachbauten verkauft. Der Propeller von einem Ventilator ist vermutlich nicht besonders gut geeignet .
Dann wollte ich zu deinem "Motor" noch anmerken, daß die günstigen Akkuschrauber in der Regel nicht für Dauerbetrieb geeignet sind, oder anders herum: Für einen Profi-Akkuschrauber der das könnte, bekommst Du locker auch schon einen "richtigen" E-Motor für's Boot.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Bassey (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Lass das... Schau, dass du nen Rhinomotor gebraucht bekommst für nen Hunderter... Mit 21 kommt man irgendwie an Geld... (was bin ich froh, dass ich arbeite ^^ )

Du müsstest eine Welle mit Übersetzung bauen damit überhaupt was voran geht mit deinem Akkuschrauber, dazu brauchst du dann etliche Ersatzakkus und außerdem ist der Schrauber nicht auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt... Am Ende hast du einfach nur Schrott vor dir liegen und ärgerst dich.


----------



## donlotis (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Schau' mal hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZF35TmzLYU

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Astarod (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Lass mal dann den Akkuschrauber bei Volllast ne halbe Stunde laufen,mal sehen wann er zum ersten mal qualmt|rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

was ne Schnapsidee !!! #d
der Motor ist das wichtigste überhaupt aufm Boot - auf den mußt du dich verlassern können damit du wieder zurück nach hause bzw ans Ufer kommst !
laß den Schrott bloß lieber im keller und nutz den dafür, wozu der gebaut worden ist !


----------



## Micha85 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Ich find die Idee saugeil. Mit Sicherheit keine Dauerlösung aber für den anfang könnte das funktionieren. 
Empfehlen würde ich dir den Schrauber hier: http://www.meister-idrill.de

wenn ich gewusst hätte das es den auch in schwarz gibt hätte ich den genommen. 
Nimm aber in jedem Fall den Großen. Der kleine ist wirklich nur Spielzeug.
Für den Fall das hier jetzt eine kontroverse über gutes Werkzeug entfacht: Meister Tools = i.d.R. ganz ganz großer Mist, I-Drill = :k
Den hat mir ein Vertreter auf ner Messe in die Hand gedrückt und gemeint ich sollte mal ne Schraube (5,5 x 120) in nen Balken drehen. Verwundert darüber das das Ding nach der ersten Schraube nicht schlapp gemacht hat hab ich dem Typen das Paket aus der Hand gerissen und weitergemacht. 
Kurz um: Ich hab seitdem ich ihn hab 3 Umzüge mitgemacht (davon nur 1 eigener) und den Kauf nicht einmal bereut.


----------



## wolgabeda (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen:*

lustige idee von dir, aber hol dir einfach im baumarkt einen mörtelrührer in spanne ihn einfach in den accuschrauber...und ab geht die post





Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Hallo leute Brauch mal eure Hilfe!!!
> 
> Ich hab keine kohle für nen E-Motor, deshalb will ich mir einen aus nen aukuschrauber Bauen Brauch nurnoch nen Propeller!
> 
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

ich lach mich schlapp ...
was soll mit nem Rührer passieren - ausser das Wasser zu quirlen ???
Bitte dann doch umgehend um einen ausgiebigen Erfahrungss- und Bilderbericht !
Vielleicht hab ich ja bisher was verpasst in meinen 20 Bootsjahren |kopfkrat


----------



## ak.checker (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

@heringskiller

Das ist doch net dein Ernst oder?
Das funktioniert nie und nimmer!!:c
Da wär ich gern dabei wenn der Testlauf startet
|uhoh::#2:|laola:


----------



## Micha85 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Ich hab noch ein altes Fahrrad rumstehen. Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Propellergetriebenem Tretboot. :q

Und bloß den Wurstblinker nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bassey (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein altes Fahrrad rumstehen. Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Propellergetriebenem Tretboot. :q



Sowas gibt es widerum tatsächlich und man kommt sogar vergleichsweise zum Paddel schneller vorwärts....

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...-Watercraft-Ultimate-12-Multisport--2397.html


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Warum bastelt ihr nicht gleich die Fische selbst?
Würde doch viel umständliche Vorbastelei sparen ( Geräte, Boot, Motor ).....
Was Aufwand und zu erwartender Erfolg angeht, wär das sicher vielversprechender.
Petri


----------



## Hechtpaule (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Also ich würde das mit dem Akkuschrauber lassen. Wie schon hier geschrieben, entweder geht er in Rauch auf, der Akku ist nach max. 30 Minuten Dauerlauf platt oder sonstwas (wie willste das Ding am Kahn überhaupt fest kriegen und dazu noch lenkbar machen |kopfkrat ) 

Schau dich nach einem gebrauchten Benziner um - ich gehe davon aus, dass du keinen Klopper sondern einer relativ kleines Boot damit bewegen willst - da dürfte ein kleiner Motor mit 2-3,5 PS dicke ausreichen und die bekommt man 2nd Hand für Appel und 'n Ei.

Fernöstliche Rasenmäherumbauten sind sicher auch nicht gerade der Hit - außerdem bekommst du einen brauchbaren 2nd Hand Rasenmäher auch nicht billiger als einen "richtigen" gebrauchten Bootsmotor.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## siloaffe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Hey |bigeyes 

Finde das ne Klasse Idee!:m 

Aber warum willste dir das denn so schwer machen????|kopfkrat  

Geh in die Küche und nim Mama`s Pürierstab.|bigeyes 

Da ist auch der Propeller schon dran!!!!:q:q:q:q:q:q

LG Markus#d


----------



## Schxxnwxld (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit Windkraft?
Ein alter Regenschirm z.B. und die passende Körperhaltung ...

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Für alle die am Leben sparen wollen=Frag doch mal im Zoo.... ob die nen Nilpferd verschenken,das kannste dann mit tremse und co. einspannen und los gehts,Kraft haben die auch ohne ende.

Manchmal sollten die Jungs von Feuerwehr und co.bei Einsätzen dieser art zuhause bleiben,anders lernen die leute nicht(meine meinung auch wenn hart und ungerecht aber Gehirn scheint bei manchen Mangelware zu sein).

Ich erinnere an den Boardi der hier Montags ankündigte er hätte sich nen Schlauchboot bei Askari gekauft und fahre am kommenden Weekend auf die Maas,am Montag nachdem besagten Weekend kam hier die Meldung das genau der Boardi der hier nach tipps gefragt hat ertrunken ist.

Aber Spaß geht ja heutzutage vor Sicherheit.

Kranke unheilbare Welt.

lg


----------



## Heringskiller89 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

jez mal um hir einige zu beruigen ich will den nur zum rausschaffen einer wallermontage auf einen kleinen see ca 3 ha passirt alo nix ich bin nicht so bescheuert und fahr damit auf die elbe.
Ist ja auch nicht für dauerbetrieb gedacht sondern nur zum schnellen rausschaffen und gut ist.
Ist ja auch keine dauerlösung.
aber nen E- Motor für max. 30€krig ich nirgends.

Muss mal sehn wollt ja nur wissen ob das mit nen Ventilatror propeller geht??

und mit dem akku mach ich mir kein kopf hab ja zwei.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bootsmotor Bauen*

Hallo,

bei dem Akkuschrauberwunsch fällt mir der Spruch ein:
"Für meine Gesundheit tu ich alles, dafür gebe ich sogar mein Leben".

Wenn man den Spruch etwas abwandelt:
"Damit ich nicht Paddeln muss und auch nicht arbeiten möchte, damit ich mir einen Motor leisten kann...., tu ich alles".

Wenn es nur um den Köder auslegen geht, kann das auch eine kleines ferngesteuertes Boot machen, im Modellbereich gibt es genug alte Steuerungen, die für diesen Zweck noch tauglich sind.

An Land zu sitzen und das Köder-Boot zu steuern spart noch mehr Energie, als mit dem Akkuschrauber zu hantieren.

Viel Spaß, Gruß
Theodor


----------

